# Working remotely for US company while on tourist visa?



## mwolter (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I'm hoping someone can help me with my question as I haven't been able to find any information on it. I'm planning on coming to the UK to stay with my partner for up to six months on the visitor visa. While there, I also plan on working part or full time for a US company. Is this allowed? Will I be required to pay UK taxes while there? And when entering the country, is this something I should not mention to the border agent?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

That's not allowed. You will never get any company (US or otherwise) to sponsor you, and you can't work without a visa that allows it. A tourist visa says in the vignette that you cannot work or have public funds.


----------



## mwolter (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the post, AmyD! I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. I already have a job with a US company, with which the hours are flexible, and I was hoping to keep this job up while visiting. I assume this is still not allowed per the conditions of the tourist visa? Also, if I were to work remotely, would they have any way of finding out?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I started a company here in the US that is doing very well. I consulted two immigration attorneys and advisors to find out if I could work for my own company in the UK on my fiancé visa for US clients. The answer is no. There is no way to do it.

They may or may not find out if you work illegally. Personally, I refuse to jeopardize my visa by violating any of the conditions of it. The UK is giving you an opportunity to enter; you shouldn't violate that trust by flouting the rules.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mwolter said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm hoping someone can help me with my question as I haven't been able to find any information on it. I'm planning on coming to the UK to stay with my partner for up to six months on the visitor visa. While there, I also plan on working part or full time for a US company. Is this allowed? Will I be required to pay UK taxes while there? And when entering the country, is this something I should not mention to the border agent?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Oh yes, mention this to the border agent ......I'll be visiting my partner for 6 months and will be working for that time. We would all love to know the response. 

You are already visiting for the maximum time allowed.......hope you have proof of substantial funds to last such a long vacation, health insurance and some good answers to the border agents questions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Oh yes, mention this to the border agent ......I'll be visiting my partner for 6 months and will be working for that time. We would all love to know the response.
> 
> You are already visiting for the maximum time allowed.......hope you have proof of substantial funds to last such a long vacation, health insurance and some good answers to the border agents questions.


Yes indeed. How will they find out? By asking you direct questions at the border. What will you be doing in UK? How are you going to support yourself? If you have a job in US, are they allowing you to take such a long vacation, and do you have a letter giving you leave of absence? Or do you intend to work remotely?

You see, they have seen it all before and know how yo get the truth out of you.


----------



## mwolter (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses to my question! It looks like I will not be working while I am visiting after all! 

In response to proving I have sufficient funds, does the UKBA provide a guideline for how much they consider necessary to have for, say, even a four-month stay?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mwolter said:


> Thank you all for your responses to my question! It looks like I will not be working while I am visiting after all!
> 
> In response to proving I have sufficient funds, does the UKBA provide a guideline for how much they consider necessary to have for, say, even a four-month stay?


No they don't and it will depend on where in the UK you are intending to stay and what accommodation will be provided for you or what you will have to pay for yourself.
Then there's food, travelling, (public or car rental), entertainment etc

I would suggest you do a budget. The UK is not a cheap as the US for eating out or hotel costs.


----------

